# mplayer prob

## hal-9000

hi, immer wenn ich meinen gmplayer starte, startet er im fulscreen modus, würd ihn aber gerne kleiner starten lassen, wie geht das??? auserdem kann ich im gmplayer die lautstärke nicht regulieren, bei xine und aviplay funzts ohne probleme!

ps. benutze alsa mit emu10k1

danke im voraus - hal

----------

## mglauche

rtfm  :Wink: 

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/documentation.html

im config file:

vo_fullscreen 

Switch fullscreen mode

[/code]

----------

